# upscaling?



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if I am in the right place to ask this. But what, exactly is upscaling? From what I have read it means simply playing older movies on a blu-ray player? I have been out of circulation for several months and just getting back to Home Theatering. Kinda Scary. :yikes:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Upscaling is done in many DVD players of all varieties, not just BluRay. It can also be done in an AVR, outboard processor, and is done in virtually any display. It is technically a re-sampling of the data to a higher rate, usually with filtering applied to reduce aliasing and other effects.


----------



## scott (Dec 11, 2006)

A-ha, thanks for the info. And BTW, "Out of circulation" does not =Jail! I was in other states for Construction. (just thought I would clarify!)


----------

